# Freak Juice Preworkout



## Gear82 (Feb 8, 2015)

The stuff is very good. It turns you into the duracell bunny.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Doesnt this contain EPH?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Fortis said:


> Doesnt this contain EPH?


1500mg L-arginine AKG 2:1, 1000mg creatine dimalate, 3g beta alanine, 400mg potassium bicarbonate, 200mg sodium bicarbonate, 25mg ephedra, 35mg 1,3 dimethyl, 50mg white willow bark, 100mg bitter blocker, 400mg caffeine anhydrous, 144mg sucralose, 800mg citric acid, 120mg hubersorbsorb?

1,3 dimethyl is DMAA I believe

White willow bark is also something a bit dodgy


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

White willow bark contain acetylsalicylic acide(aspirin)so no dodgy there.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

bayliss said:


> White willow bark contain acetylsalicylic acide(aspirin)so no dodgy there.


It's "like" aspirin, but it's not aspirin. Why not just use aspirin?

Sounds like this stuff is a ECA+DMAA stack...could be fun on a night out but won't take it on my lunch break workout session lol


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:


> 1500mg L-arginine AKG 2:1, 1000mg creatine dimalate, 3g beta alanine, 400mg potassium bicarbonate, 200mg sodium bicarbonate, 25mg ephedra, 35mg 1,3 dimethyl, 50mg white willow bark, 100mg bitter blocker, 400mg caffeine anhydrous, 144mg sucralose, 800mg citric acid, 120mg hubersorbsorb?
> 
> 1,3 dimethyl is DMAA I believe
> 
> White willow bark is also something a bit dodgy


Wow me want now! Surely this can't be bought in the uk though?


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

1,3 DMMA is a banned substance in the UK, Used to have it in my pre-workout, we had to change the formula to make it legal.

Heres the new formula for anyone thats intersted. Still knocks your head off!!

IronRAW RAGE Pre-Workout Formula 250g (50 Servings) - IronRAW Professional Sports Nutrition


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

will-uk said:


> 1,3 DMMA is a banned substance in the UK, Used to have it in my pre-workout, we had to change the formula to make it legal.
> 
> Heres the new formula for anyone thats intersted. Still knocks your head off!!
> 
> IronRAW RAGE Pre-Workout Formula 250g (50 Servings) - IronRAW Professional Sports Nutrition


Looks like a standard blend. What's your usp?


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

DappaDonDave said:


> Looks like a standard blend. What's your usp?


Decent price and does the job! The amounts of each substance work really well together, nice pump and doesn't leave you feeling like a sack of sh!t afterwords!!


----------



## chattaj (Sep 2, 2013)

Any more reviews on this stuff? Might order some..


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

1,3-Dimethylamylamine mm mm mm


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

chattaj said:


> Any more reviews on this stuff? Might order some..


is youtube closed ? :confused1:


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Ordered with free delivery from boss nutrition. First pre workout in 4 years.


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

You got this yet @Trevor McDonald liking it?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

dsldude said:


> You got this yet @Trevor McDonald liking it?


used it twice so far. As I've been out the gym for a few months. I never have coffee or tea so very caffeine sensitive. There are no "serving" instructions. You're just given a scoop. I've used one so far, and not felt much tbh. Going to up it to 1.5 scoops and I'll let you know.


----------



## Oberkonitsasmalltown (Aug 20, 2015)

Strange that you felt nothing off that. That's a lot of stims including 400mg caffeine so be careful.

Id actually question if it does contain what it says on the tub. Some Supplement companies are con artists and if it they contain banned ingredients I'd say there is a higher chance the label is bullshit

update us on how you get on


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Trevor McDonald said:


> used it twice so far. As I've been out the gym for a few months. I never have coffee or tea so very caffeine sensitive. There are no "serving" instructions. You're just given a scoop. I've used one so far, and not felt much tbh. Going to up it to 1.5 scoops and I'll let you know.


 was it worth it buddy


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Fortis said:


> was it worth it buddy


 No mate. Definitely not lol. It might have had caffeine in. But not sure what else. Hardly felt anything. Late reply sorry. I binned the rest. Became very solid inside the tub.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

New blend supposedly: http://www.bosssportsnutrition.com/products/freakjuice

APS Mesomorph is very good pre and this seems fully loaded to the point it looks crazy.....


----------

